# Don't you just LOVE hypocrisy?



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

From an interesting blog at http://www.waynemadsenreport.com/
If this is true, THINK of the hypocrisy. And think of how un-liberal the media really is if they don't cover this as they did when Clinton had his affair(s).
The sanctity of marriage. Indeed.

"June 19, 2006 -- American Media, which owns the tabloids National Enquirer, The Star, and The Globe, and which scooped the mainstream media on Gary Hart's affair with Donna Rice on "Monkey Business II"; Bill Clinton's affair with Gennifer Flowers and salacious details about his relationship with Monica Lewinsky; and Jesse Jackson's illegitimate child has published details of the George W. Bush-Condoleezza Rice relationship and his problems with First Lady Laura Bush in the current, June 26, 2006 issue of The Globe.

They got it right about extra-marital affairs of Gary Hart, Bill Clinton, and Jesse Jackson. Now, they have the goods on George W. Bush. There goes Dubya's "5 percent poll bounce." Word from the South: This story ain't playing well among Dubya's white, fundamentalist base, his last bastion of support."


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Very interesting, Bram... Down here in Florida, it's been bandied about quite a bit that little brother Gov. Jeb is quite the poon-hound himself. Recently, there was a huge scandal involving the firing of the head of the Department of Corrections and several of his cronies/goons who had ties to the Bush family. Too many stories about rampant graft and corruption to get into here, but it was well-known amongst Corrections circles that the former department head in question had several female officers across the state at his disposal for "entertainment purposes" whenever (and wherever) his pal Jebbie came to visit.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

wow. That's a hoot.
how odd that the media doesn't touch this stuff.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I am hypocrisy personified and I love it, deeply, in all it's many splendored forms.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

Isn't that one of those magazines that publish stuff like, "Aliens abducted J. Lo's baby", and, "32 foot iguana eats small Indian village"?


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

yep. aliens and stuff.
but they nailed those _other _stories.

it'll be interesting to see if this turns out to be true.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Yes, it's true, an Iguana did eat a mall Indian village. That sucker was huge!!!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

While I'd vote for Condi for president, that's about as far as I'll go with that.

Regardless of if this is true or not, let me comment here on the larger issue here:

The last time a leader had an affair with an attractive chcik was JFK and Marilyn Monroe. 
Doesn't this bother anyone else?:googly: 

Ok, Donna Rice wasn't horribly ugly, but not worth the price Gary Hart payed.
Jessica Hahn/Jim Baker? Jessica was really hot, AFTER Playboy was done with her.
Slick Willy's harem of trailer park trash? Forget it.:zombie: 
Condi? Like I said, I'd vote for the woman but that's that.

What happens to people's eyesight when they become so damn powerful?
It's depressing.


----------



## Technical Terror (Aug 23, 2005)

RAXL said:


> What happens to people's eyesight when they become so damn powerful?
> It's depressing.


It's fitting in with all the other stupid decisions politicians make.
And the fact that politicians get the first cut from all the drugs coming into the country. I hear the really good stuff makes ya blind!
Ever notice how politicians now want to drug test high school kids, but think its an outrage to drug test congress?


----------

